# Oil? Check.



## Dalmatian90 (Apr 30, 2013)

Start rototiller. Check.

[email protected]#!$%@ !#[email protected]# !#@@ [email protected]#!% STOP ROTOTILLER.

Go to house.

Get new roll of paper towels.

Return to garage.

Wipe off the oil you just sprayed over the inside of your garage. Check.

Screw oil cap back on. Check.

*sigh*


----------



## Rookie1 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thats as good as me filling saw with gas and oil and forgetting to screw oil cap back on and soaking my Carharts leg.


----------



## farmer steve (May 1, 2013)

Rookie1 said:


> Thats as good as me filling saw with gas and oil and forgetting to screw oil cap back on and soaking my Carharts leg.



been there done that.:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tbow388 (May 1, 2013)

*They take oil?*

Them things take oil? I thought it was just in there for shipping purposes. Maybe thats why mine "clunks" so bad!!:jester::jester:


----------

